# What Gets Old People Wound Up?



## Lewdog (Feb 23, 2013)

So I am floating this idea of a one person play that is strictly monologue by an old man on his porch (in a swing or rocking chair) looking out at the audience like it's his neighborhood.  His monologue will consist of part personal history, part how things have changed, and finally partly about things that make him angry.  It's going to be intended a comedy, but it can have some serious moments, i.e. serving in the military in Korea or the death of his wife.  

I'm sure we've all seen elderly people get upset over things, sometimes it's stuff that seems very trivial and quite hilarious.  Please give me some of your ideas!


----------



## moderan (Feb 23, 2013)

Get off my lawn!


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 23, 2013)

moderan said:


> Get off my lawn!




Yeah and they take your baseball and frisbees and keep them!  ](*,)


----------



## JosephB (Feb 23, 2013)

What I love are commercials that show old people doing things that young people usually do. Is there anything more hilarious than an old person on a skateboard? Not many things, I can tell you.


----------



## Nee (Feb 23, 2013)

Pay about 5 or 6 old people 20 bucks each to sit around complaining about what's gone wrong with the world. And record it. Then go somewhere else and do it again. Use it as a guide, do not write it down word for word. Or, you can wait 'til you are old and see for yourself.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 23, 2013)

Aches and cramps, technology.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 23, 2013)

Running out of money and dying alone.


----------



## moderan (Feb 23, 2013)

Young people.


----------



## Leyline (Feb 23, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Running out of money and dying alone.



Usually after a debilitating fall from the skateboard they wasted all their savings on. Oh, how many elderly people fall prey to the scourge that is those glitzy ads in _Thrasher_ magazine!


----------



## JosephB (Feb 23, 2013)

Ha ha. That reminds me -- I need to watch Cocoon again. Did they skateboard in that -- or did they just stick to break dancing and having lots of sex?


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 23, 2013)

Placing myself in the shoes of an old man, I could only think of a few things that would tick me off.

First, I'll be mad since I wouldn't be able to do the things I used to do when I was younger (wished I could have saved another bone or two), then I'll be mad about the impending death and decay of my physical body. Though I regret nothing at this stage, I still don't feel old. I just feel very tired.

Second, I'll be mad about the opportunities I'm never ever going to have, the wonderful people I'll never meet, the people whom I'll never have the chance of saying "thank you" to, and the people whom I want to share a few words with.

Third and last, I will be mad about the things I never acquired, and at the back of my head I will wish that perhaps I could have done a better job at living.

but in the end I...

I...

I'll just sit down and die. The world will go on without me. :icon_shaking:


----------



## beanlord56 (Feb 24, 2013)

Practically everything that I do: video games, movies, comics, not enough outside (I blame the sun being mean to me), listening to rock and metal, jamming on bass, etc.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 24, 2013)

Seeing young people waste their youth.  And reality TV.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 24, 2013)

Grumpy older people often dislike: Flippancy. Noise. Distortion. Change. Technology -- things with lots of buttons, mostly. Multiple choice. Complication. Cold. Too much enthusiasm.

Some older people are lovely though, of course. I've seen eighty-year-olds jog past me at five in the morning with smiles on their faces. I saw one in the arcade in America, playing Soul Calibur.


----------



## moderan (Feb 24, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Placing myself in the shoes of an old man, I could only think of a few things that would tick me off.
> 
> First, I'll be mad since I wouldn't be able to do the things I used to do when I was younger (wished I could have saved another bone or two), then I'll be mad about the impending death and decay of my physical body. Though I regret nothing at this stage, I still don't feel old. I just feel very tired.
> 
> ...



At 52, with degenerative lung conditions, I think I qualify. This only kinda sorta works. If you spend all of your time being mad and waiting to die, you're wasting your life. Young people think that everything is theirs, that to be young is the best way to be. That's a fallacy. One day, if you're fortunate, you'll see the other side.
Relationships with people get much deeper when you're talking to them instead of trying to figure out how to diddle them. Friends mean more for the same reason, plus they've put up with you for all that time. One learns a greater degree of patience, and accomplishments such as rearing children that are good humans resonate much more than conquering the latest videogame fad.
Anger is stupid. You learn to let that stuff go.



beanlord56 said:


> Practically everything that I do: video games, movies, comics, not enough outside (I blame the sun being mean to me), listening to rock and metal, jamming on bass, etc.



Horsehide. Us old people invented that stuff. Video games and the kinda movies you like, yeah, they're boring. I'll betcha dollars to donuts that I can outjam you though. And I have more comics. 



Gumby said:


> Seeing young people waste their youth.  And reality TV.



Wisdom is.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 24, 2013)

I don’t think old people get upset or angry any more than the rest of us. Obviously, they’re mostly concerned with their health, running out of funds and the loss of independence. The health thing can be a big preoccupation, naturally. 

When I was in high school I volunteered at a senior community center -- and if you asked someone how he was doing, you’d likely get a detailed update on a list of ailments -- but generally in a straightforward way that wasn’t too much like complaining. As opposed to being bitter about running out of time -- most were philosophical about it and loved to reminisce about good times, and there was always the requisite stuff about how hard people had it in those days. I remember my grandmother told us the same stories a gazillion times. 

As far as young people are concerned, they may complain in general terms -- but most of old folks love to be around young people. My mom’s only 72, but because of memory issues and my dad’s health when he was alive, she’s in a place with people who are much older -- and folks light up when we come over there -- it was the same when I was in high school at the senior center. And of course, grandchildren are a huge topic of conversation. What’s sad to me is that most of them just want some company and attention. When we visit my mom, someone will say how lucky she is that we live so close and come over so often. My wife says our girls will remember how I treated my parents -- and that's probably true.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm twenty one and I complain more than those guys on Grumpy Old Men when I feel like it.


----------



## shadowwalker (Feb 24, 2013)

Most 'old people' I know complain most about being portrayed as grumpy. It usually just means they expect people to behave themselves. Oh - and being called 'old'.


----------



## beanlord56 (Feb 24, 2013)

moderan said:


> Horsehide. Us old people invented that stuff. Video games and the kinda movies you like, yeah, they're boring. I'll betcha dollars to donuts that I can outjam you though. And I have more comics.



There's a 110% chance that you can outjam me and have more comics. I only play bass Sunday mornings and Wednesday evenings, rarely when I feel like it, and I'm relatively new to the comic collection business; most don't interest me. But I'm only speaking from experience. Most of the older people at my church have given me at least one stern talking at some point or another for one of the things I listed.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 24, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> Oh - and being called 'old'.



My grandma always referred to to herself as old -- she preferred it to euphemisms like "seniors" or "the golden years" etc. What's your preference? Not that I'm implying you'd be referring to yourself, of course.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry for anyone that is offended by the word 'old.'  As mentioned by someone else in this thread, it's hard to use any type of adjective or label and not make someone angry.


----------



## edinfresno (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay, granted, I'm not _quite_ in the old category yet but I'm a hell of a lot closer to it than I used to be! (Okay, so, does 58 qualify as "old"? There's much debate on that.) Anyway, in a lot of ways i really _am_ the stereotypical old man. Yes, I get grumpy but, then, so does everyone from time to time. 

Yes, I get quite disgusted by flippant, arrogant young people but, then, I love young people who have a clear vision of their dreams, reach beyond their present limits and work hard to fulfill them. 

Noise? Don't get me started on noise! Fortunately, where I live now is relatively quiet so I really can't complain about that.

I guess what I find most annoying about getting old are the seemingly infinite number of strange noises that my body emits in various barks, grunts, trumpets groans, grumbles, tweets, poots and barks. Even worse, they seem to be getting louder and more obvious the older I get! 

Yes, there's all of those health problems and pestilences we all have to deal with as we get older. 'Nuff said!

But! (And this is a big but! Hey! Get your mind out of _my[/] gutter!) I don't feel old. Okay, sure, there are days when my body feels like it's on its last legs and I'm about to give up the ghost but spiritually and mentally I don't feel old, particularly as long as I'm able to keep my mind and imagination active and healthy.

Still, from the perspective of an "older" person (and I can speak only for myself on this) I really don't feel all that different from when I was about twenty or so, beyond the obvious experience and (hopefully) wisdom I've gained over the years. 

Health issues aside, considering what I've learned over the years I actually find myself looking forward to my own future, thinking, "if this is what I know, now, I can hardly imagine what I'll know ten years from now!" Yes, it's a pleasant thought for me.

Beyond that I guess what I find most offensive is not being called old because, to me, that's appropriate. What I find offensive is to be treated as someone who is past their relevance, as if my age were a determinant factor in how much respect or appreciation I get from those much younger than myself.

Yes, we all reach a point where we pass the torch to another, younger generation but I see that, more and more, that torch is often wrested violently from the hands of an older generation by those younger who feel they deserve to have it whether or not they've earned it. Hopefully this trends will not continue.

Having been the frugal type for most of my life and, having a very "Buddhist" attitude about money and things I'm not worried about having sufficient funds or resources as long as I always have enough to provide for the needs of myself an my family plus the occasional luxury or perk. 

"Old"? What is it, really? To me, it's just a word that seems to bear less and less meaning as I get older._


----------



## moderan (Feb 24, 2013)

beanlord56 said:


> There's a 110% chance that you can outjam me and have more comics. I only play bass Sunday mornings and Wednesday evenings, rarely when I feel like it, and I'm relatively new to the comic collection business; most don't interest me. But I'm only speaking from experience. Most of the older people at my church have given me at least one stern talking at some point or another for one of the things I listed.


Them are different old people than the ones I know. But I used to think of old folks that way too, when I wasn't one 
Heck, I've even been in a nursing home. I had my guitar there...once I got to be able to play it a bit. Those folks loved to hear the music. If they screech at you, turn the bass up. Bass is my favorite thing to play. Tell em I told you so.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 24, 2013)

Gumby said:


> Seeing young people waste their youth.



'Aint it true, and seeing them throw away the chances they were given, and watching them lead their own selfish lives, uncaring about the suffering in the world or the wars being fought in their name. When I was young we marched from Aldermarston where the bombs were made to Westminster where they were paid for. When I was young we fought the police outside the American Embassy in Red Lion Square for the right to protest against their filthy war. When I was young we joined the unions and kept them strong to control the gross outrages of the capitalist bosses. When I was young we had flying pickets and we shut ports against cheap foreign imports that exploited the poor and cheated us of our jobs. When I was young we invented rock and roll, not just a music but a movement and an attitude, now what have they got, Gangsta rap. When I was young we had real heroes all around us, men who had fought their way across Europe against fascism, nowadays they get nostalgic about the uniforms and don't understand the politics.

There is also 'change'.
When I was young five pence was a shilling and made of sterling silver, and it would buy two small or one large bar of chocolate.
When I was young you bought things for quality and made them last.
When I was young there were still some peaceful places and the motor car had not got everywhere.
Things generally were simpler, more efficient, lasted longer, and tasted better

And everybody was happy, now they have everything and they are miserable.

Not me of course, I may be 68 but I never go on like this, can't stand old people.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 24, 2013)

Have you ever read a book that was so good that you find yourself dreading to come to the end?  Unfortunately life isn't a trilogy.  For those of us in the later chapters that final page starts to loom a bit.  Some people handle that regret better than others.  Also, experience can take some of the humor out of life.  Many things aren't as funny when you've actually gone through them.

What gets me wound up? (At forty-nineteen I assume I qualify as 'old')  Not much really.  I don't complain about my body breaking down, or not being able to do some of the things I once did.  After all, I did get to do them.  I do get irritated by teens and 20 somethings who walk around acting angry all the time, and I do hate that society seems to be getting meaner, and dumber, but I don't get wound up about it.  I just smile and shake my head.  I keep up with the technology I want to use, but don't waste time with all of it--it's not that important.  I don't begrudge anyone their music; It's not their fault that music peaked in the 60's and 70's :smug:.  Sure I think the world is sliding into a reeking pit of idiocy, but so has every generation--so _will_ every generation.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Sorry for anyone that is offended by the word 'old.'  As mentioned by someone else in this thread, it's hard to use any type of adjective or label and not make someone angry.


 Old is the new 'n'-word, as in newbie. And don't ever call me 'seasoned', either. I'm bland and I'm proud, and don't you forget it.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 24, 2013)

I do see a few teens that are typically surly -- not too many that act all that angry. I work with and have friends who are in their 20’s – can’t say that many of them go around acting angry either. That must be a real drag.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 24, 2013)

Lots of fairly innocent words have gained pejorative connotations through misuse. That's how language evolves sometimes, annoyingly.

I have a very dark, grumpy, angry side to me, but I only let it out in short bursts and never direct it towards anyone. It can infect people, sometimes, which is a drag, so I keep it down.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 24, 2013)

Not unusual for teens. But I see a lot of people in their 20’s who are working hard to establish themselves in an economy and job market that makes it really hard. Might be reason to get angry -- but I don’t really see it. Maybe it’s a matter of perspective.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2013)

"Young peoples' music: That's not music. It's either a bunch of screamin' an holleren' an carrying on, or just noise..."-My twenty-nine (at the time) year-old friend, circa 1984. 

"It says here that as testosterone decreases with age, many males display increased symptoms of what are commonly known as (female canine)-fits. Something to look foreward to, huh?"- My 67 year-old friend and neighbor, a few months ago.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 24, 2013)

And I'd argue that in this day and age, someone in his 50's or even 60's is not old. I was thinking more along the lines of 80's or 90's. I don't know why anyone would want to rush it.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Lewdog, Talking Heads by Alan Bennett is worth a look, Bennett is a master of the monologue. Talking heads was on the BBC - the one with Thora Hird is a real gem, I think it is called 'Cream Crackers Under the Settee' she plays a old woman in a nursing home (or maybe it was a hospital) you should be able to find it on You-tube.

Hope this helps.


----------



## moderan (Feb 24, 2013)

JosephB said:


> And I'd argue that in this day and age, someone in his 50's or even 60's is not old. I was thinking more along the lines of 80's or 90's. I don't know why anyone would want to rush it.


I imagine this changes with one's own age and one's perspective. I remember when 30 was old. The generation gap is only imaginary, but some people pretend real hard.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 24, 2013)

moderan said:


> I imagine this changes with one's own age and  one's perspective. I remember when 30 was old. The generation gap is  only imaginary, but some people pretend real hard.



I guess I'm relating to aging more through my folks these days. Both were relatively young -- around 70 -- when they started to have health problems. I'm also the youngest of six -- so I'm in my thirties and dealing with all those issues much sooner than I expected. So old brings to mind the people where my mom lives -- mostly people in their 80's. On the other hand, folks I know in their 50's and 60's are still working and healthy -- so I don't really think of them as all that old.


----------



## Jon M (Feb 24, 2013)

Being thirty-three and having to swallow thirteen pills every morning with my oatmeal has me feeling pretty old.


----------



## Nee (Feb 24, 2013)

Jon M said:


> Being thirty-three and having to swallow thirteen pills every morning with my oatmeal has me feeling pretty old.



That'd do it. 


...well, throw in all the joint pain and all the lost and bitterness from another 40 years of the world kicking your butt and that'd really do it.


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 24, 2013)

My old gran. She had been through two world wars and a level of poverty that would shock a poor person of today. She was tough and had faith. She was strong on family and believed that work was what good people did.

She was a racist who loved the Black And White Minstrel Show. She was homophobic but thought the sun shined out of Liberace's bottom.   
The Black and White Minstrel Show - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Liberace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Things that wind old people up:

ATMs
Studs in kids faces
Tattoos on women
Spam phone calls
TV remotes
Cruelty to animals
Foreigners moving in on their street (I'm not racist, but...)
Modern music
Loneliness
Poor English (Especially 'random apostrophes')  
Scroungers
People that earn crazy money (Five million a year just to kick a ball!)
Lack of respect for elders.


I think that is enough for now. Good luck on your project.
Bazz


----------



## PiP (Feb 24, 2013)

A list from my Dad. He was the original Victor Meldrew

Not being taken seriously
People talking down to you as though you are either deaf, stupid or both
Telephone banking and all the different options using numbers. You finally get through and then it's someone in India who you cant understand. They then hang up on you so you ahve to go through the whole process again
Call centres where you get some kid still wet behind the ears talking down to you
Telesales calls
Junk mail 
Doctors receptionists
Pharmacies - you want to buy throat sweets and you have to list all your medication in front of a shop full of people before they will sell you them.
Barking dogs
The neighbours cats poohing in the veg patch
Women drivers
Old peoples homes
Lids on jam jars or any jars are too stiff to open
Childproof caps on medicines and detergents. They are also old people proof as well

Geesh I'm on a roll here...

Modern technology
and if he was alive today...it would be ereaders - what's wrong with books?
People parking their cars on the pavements so he could not get past in his buggy or wheelchair
Dog's pooh on pavements - it gets on the wheel of his wheelchair and then onto the carpet
His hearing aid whistles
Loneliness
Punks
Kids continually texting on their mobile phones when you are talking to them or while they are eating dinner
Tongue piercings

Hope this helps!


----------



## Nee (Feb 24, 2013)

bazz cargo said:


> She was a racist who loved the Black And White Minstrel Show. She was homophobic but thought the sun shined out of Liberace's bottom.



I hear from good authority that the sun really did shine out Liberace's backside. 

Ha...! 
My girl fiend said, "That is why he was always so sparkly."


----------



## shadowwalker (Feb 24, 2013)

JosephB said:


> My grandma always referred to to herself as old -- she preferred it to euphemisms like "seniors" or "the golden years" etc. What's your preference? Not that I'm implying you'd be referring to yourself, of course.



Well, at 58 I've been referred to as 'old'; most people in my family have lived into their 80s and 90s, so of course I don't yet consider myself old. I don't mind 'older' when coming from someone younger - that's just relative. I like "experienced", but mostly I dislike being dropped into any generic group based on my age (or sex or race or whatever). 

My parents were both in their 40s when I was born, so I've always been exposed to "old people", and of those, I've known cranks, I've known angels, I've known bigots, progressives, Republicans, Democrats, educated, and illiterate - but I have yet to meet an "old person" who acted like an "old person". They act like everyone else - other than the fact they've had a lot more experiences and thus have a lot more to share, if we're willing to listen.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 24, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> My parents were both in their 40s when I was born, so I've always been exposed to "old people", and of those, I've known cranks, I've known angels, I've known bigots, progressives, Republicans, Democrats, educated, and illiterate - but I have yet to meet an "old person" who acted like an "old person". They act like everyone else - other than the fact they've had a lot more experiences and thus have a lot more to share, if we're willing to listen.



I hope you're not lecturing me. I'm not doing any stereotyping -- and I'm more than aware that "old people" aren't all alike any more than any other age group. In this thread, I've been primarily talking about common concerns that many "old people" have -- and by that I mean senior citizens, if that term is OK. And I've mentioned some other observation about people in that group based on volunteer work I did and my recent experience with my parents. "Old people" was just the term I happened to use. Next time I'll try to qualify things better and provide specific age ranges.


----------



## Brock (Feb 24, 2013)

The way young people dress 

People out doing lawn work and such on Sunday 

Loud music 

Loud Rap music 

Self checkout lanes at the store

Obama


----------



## shadowwalker (Feb 24, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I hope you're not lecturing me.



Oh no! Not at all. I was just stating what my preferences/dislikes were. I apologize if it sounded like lecturing - definitely not the intention.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 24, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> Oh no! Not at all. I was just stating what my preferences/dislikes were. I apologize if it sounded like lecturing - definitely not the intention.



Heh -- OK. You quoted me and then followed it with something explaining  how "old people" aren't all alike -- of course that's true. I think many  seniors (for lack of a better term) have common issues and concerns --  about health and health care, finances, loss of independence, loneliness  etc. -- that's as far as I'd go. And even those are generalizations  to a degree. As far as a story goes, if someone is looking at a laundry list of common old man gripes -- it would be a challenge to avoid stereotyping or doing something entirely expected. Not the route I'd go anyway.


----------



## Thx (Feb 25, 2013)

A lot of good ones listed so far.

The costs of everything going up, especially food and things medical.

The quality and quantity of goods and services going down, especially food and things medical, lol.

The rotten, distasteful commercials they run on TV these days. One ad tells us about a new wonder-pill of some sort, the very next ad is a class-action suit over last year's wonder-pill. If it's not a pill for depression or ED (or depression brought on by ED...) then it's scaley feet and skin tags and other ads that might be better suited to radio.

Yes, dealing with automated phone services or incompetent customer service employees. Some companies have no way to get ahold of a human being.

Dentures and things that get lodged in them.

Kids that are all tatted-up, I really can't imagine why someone would do that to themselves.

The "ME Generation" which is not so much about age as it is attitude... everything is "ME and MINE, ME and MINE, ME and MINE!"

The "gangsta", "culture"... what a sorry lot.

Having the world basically built for couples, single people are left out of the loop more and more as years go by, even though something like 35% of adults nowadays choose to live alone.

The way younger people speak nowadays... "...so I got up and had breakfast- you see what I'm sayin'? ...and I couldn't decide if I wanted grapefruit or not- you see what I'm sayin'? ...so I decide and found out she ate the last grapefruit-you see what I'm sayin? ...and I need my grapefruit-you see what I'm..."  They must at each piffling point prod a response out of someone.

I'm not elderly, but well into middle-age and can hear "time's winged chariot hurrying near".

Having listed those, I will say "The Greatest Generation" do make wonderful characters and I always like to include an elderly person in my fiction whenever possible.

Thx


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 25, 2013)

Personally I see the largest gripe of the older generations to be respect.  When you look at some of the other countries, i.e. Japan and China, elders are treated with a royal type manner.  Yet here in the U.S., many times elderly people are treated like a hindrance, and are often tucked away in nursing homes so that other people can take care of them.


----------



## Nee (Feb 25, 2013)

JosephB said:


> even those are generalizations  to a degree. As far as a story goes, if someone is looking at a laundry list of common old man gripes -- it would be a challenge to avoid stereotyping or doing something entirely expected. Not the route I'd go anyway.



If used as a backdrop and not the actual thrust of the story, then it is as good as any starting point I suppose. Like if those where the reasons behind some old fart going into bank robbery to pay for his wife's chemotherapy then that may be a story people might want to read.


----------



## Whisper (Feb 25, 2013)

Change

Most of us oldies hate change.

and Kangaroos.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 25, 2013)

Nee said:


> If used as a backdrop and not the actual thrust of the story, then it is as good as any starting point I suppose. Like if those where the reasons behind some old fart going into bank robbery to pay for his wife's chemotherapy then that may be a story people might want to read.




I disagree.  Most of the older generation that I have known or lived around will sit and laugh at their selves when it is no longer during the heat of the moment.  They know they can come across as bitter, and pretty petty about little things, but it becomes a monster they can't leash.  In fact I don't blame them, they have lived long enough to deserve to say whatever they want.


----------



## Nee (Feb 25, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I disagree.  Most of the older generation that I have known or lived around will sit and laugh at their selves when it is no longer during the heat of the moment.  They know they can come across as bitter, and pretty petty about little things, but it becomes a monster they can't leash.  In fact I don't blame them, they have lived long enough to deserve to say whatever they want.



Dog...half the time it's like you are responding to some other post when you answer one of my post. I did not say anything near that old people can not laugh at themselves, or the situation they find themselves in. What I did say was that I don't believe that a novel that has at it's core complaints of the old would be all that interesting for the average reader. Although having that as the cause and effect inciter that gets the whole story rolling is not only a pretty good idea, but one that can be fairly easily worked out.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 25, 2013)

Nee said:


> Dog...half the time it's like you are responding to some other post when you answer one of my post. I did not say anything near that old people can not laugh at themselves, or the situation they find themselves in. What I did say was that I don't believe that a novel that has at it's core complaints of the old would be all that interesting for the average reader. Although having that as the cause and effect inciter that gets the whole story rolling is not only a pretty good idea, but one that can be fairly easily worked out.



This isn't for a novel, it's for a one person stage play.  There were two motion pictures created around the premise of "Two Grumpy Old Men."


----------



## Thx (Feb 25, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> This isn't for a novel, it's for a one person stage play.  There were two motion pictures created around the premise of "Two Grumpy Old Men."



It worked for Will Rogers. 

I think it's a wonderful idea and in this day of CG effects and super intrigue, everyone trying to "out-shock" the other, (and I know it's going to be a play) it would be a refreshing change.

Thx


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 25, 2013)

> *Originally posted by Nee* My girl fiend said



It has to be tough having a fiend in the house.


----------



## Nee (Feb 25, 2013)

bazz cargo said:


> It has to be tough having a fiend in the house.




Yeah.  That's it. I'm through with this old keyboard. It's a heavy sucker too.
Now if I can just trade in for some new eyes. :\


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Feb 25, 2013)

There's one thing that certainly frustrates my grandpa, even if it doesn't necessarily make him angry.  He's had macular degeneration for years now, and can barely see.  This means that all the things he once loved to do - working on a crossword, taking care of things on his computer, working with machinery or doing outdoor projects, fixing anything that's broken - are now next to impossible.  This would be sad enough on its own, but he's also the smartest person I've ever met (and I graduated from an engineering college full of brilliant professors and gifted students).  To see so much talent and ability permanently locked behind blindness is profoundly depressing for me, and I'm sure it's far worse for him.

Of course he has the usual gripes too, like politics, disrespectful kids, family members who don't pull their weight, and so on.  Honestly, those are what he's more vocal about; his generation learned to suffer in silence.


----------

